# 2008 Corpse Bride Dress



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Well my wife started creating a dead bride costume this morning. I purchased a wedding dress from a thrift store for $20 and with a little dye and cussing here is her progress. She hates the way it turned out; however if you ask me I think it looks awesome. She wants to know if anyone has any ideas to make it look better.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you did a great job! I really like the little black curls on the bottom of the dress... I don't know if i would change much... Just look around google from some pics to compair the two.

I would mainly pay attention to the makeup of the costume... Do you own an airbrush? If you were able to airbrush her a light blue and do the correct makeup... This could be one wicked costume!

Be sure to post pictures of her all dressed up in it too!
.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I think she did a great job!! I too love the curls on the end!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, great idea on the makeup.


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

I love it, best part is that the dress looks better now than it ever did!!


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

There is fabric you can put through a printer to put a picture on, I wonder how it would be to use that to print out pictures of the ribcage and other "parts" like on the Corpse Bride and then stitch them into the costume in the inside and then open up the dress so it shows through? That might give it more of the look she wants. I think it's gorgeous, I love the details she did with the paint, that's a lot harder than it looks and she did a beautiful job.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

We had thought about sewing plastic or latex ribs on the dress but I will have to look into that printer fabric, never heard of it, sounds interesting. Thanks Malenkia.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Try printer paper that's made for iron ons.

Most stores (shameless plug - Target) sells it. 

Just make sure you get the one for LIGHT fabrics, and not DARK fabrics.

BIG difference.

You could just print out the "ribs" on a few pages then iron them on.

Dunno if it will work on that dress fabric.

Or you could iron the image to a white cotton blend fabric, then sew it to the dress. Just a few ideas. Hope this points you in the right direction


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with everyone .....I think she did a great job on it!

Muf


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Ditto. Looks great, should be proud, but i know how we're all critical of our own work.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Is there a no gore rule? b/c if it was me it would have small chunks of latex and stage blood mixed up and flung all over it but it still looks great


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry, no gore rule is in effect according to the wife. I guess because she will be wearing the costume that is fair. I, on the other hand will be her dead groom and may have suffered a bloodier fate


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I just love the details your wife did on the bottom of the dress--to die for!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree, I think it is absolutely wonderful. She is very talented!!


----------



## southern_scare (Aug 4, 2008)

the dress looks awesome. the swirls really set it off. true fans will go crazy over this. very nice touch.


----------



## hobbit (Sep 12, 2008)

I am dressing up as the corpse bride this year, and this has given me my costume idea, it is fantastic and the best i have seen yet.....WELL DONE!!!! I have bought a fake cardboard skeleton and have cut the arm and leg off to stick onto my dress and have purchased a blue wig...if this helps any to add onto her costume. I have also bought a white face paint and black face paint to enhance the facial features...such as the ever extending eyelashes!! Once again well done on the costume...it is absolutely FAB!!!!


----------



## sally ragdoll (Sep 23, 2008)

I have lurked on this board for about 3 years...and this made me come out of lurkdom! She did a FABULOUS job!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

I think it is fantastic! Well done 

BW


----------



## edwardc18 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks to share Idea's. I got a basic idea, How to make Halloween costume's. good job


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you all for the compliments!! My wife is blushing


----------



## granths (Oct 25, 2008)

*how did you do it?*

I am about to do the same with my dress -- my plan was to put dye in a spray bottle and spray - is that how you did it?

I think it looks great by the way!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep! Excellent. Both of my four year-olds want to be Corpse Bride this year, but you've absolutely nailed it!


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks great.
Only thing I can think of is add a little something that sparkles at the top. trim?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

The dress looks amazing 1000x times better than the crap you see for sale in stores, best thing, it'll be unique and not mass produced . She's going to look fab on Halloween night


----------



## Cammy (Sep 11, 2008)

It looks fantastic to me! I think your wife's going to love wearing it.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! She did an awesome job! Very impressive indeed!


----------

